# Destination Riding



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 22, 2011)

My riding buddy just told me he had 3 days off in the beginning of July. Since we are likely to hit up KT a couple other times this summer, I was thinking of other possibilities for a weekend getaway.  Can't be too far and should have enough riding to keep us involved for a couple days.

Southern New Hampshire was a thought...hit up Fort Rock/ Exeter Town Forest, Bear Brook State Park, somewhere in Manchester. (I forgot the name)

Any of you guys have thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd like to hit up Highland in NH, but I don't think that's quite the same as what you're looking for.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to hit up Highland in NH, but I don't think that's quite the same as what you're looking for.



No....probably not.  A cool destination but I think I'd end up dead and my buddy Jeff doesn't seem down with lift served riding. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> No....probably not.  A cool destination but I think I'd end up dead and my buddy Jeff doesn't seem down with lift served riding. Thanks for the suggestion.



I'm not much help then, sorry.  I don't do much (well none yet) destination riding.  The only place that's really on my list aside from the aforementioned KT and Highland is Millstone in Barre, VT.  That's probably a little further than you were looking for though.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually, Millstone might not be a bad option.  I have family in Burlington so 4 hours is still "close". (KT is just about 3 for me so I don't mind the extra hour)  There is some great riding to be had all within driving distance of Burlington; Hindesburg town forest is supposed to be awesome, Perry Hill in Stowe, Stowe Forest, etc.  Maybe not a terrible idea Brian :beer:


----------



## powers (Mar 23, 2011)

*How about...*

NEK a.k.a Kingdom Trails? Right at the foot of Burke Mt. I finally road there this year and it is pretty sweet. Tons of trails and Burke will be lift served 1/2 way up the mountain. Trails for everyone.

Don't count out Highlands. They have three trails you can ride an X-C bike on and the wheels will never leave the ground. It's well groomed and the lodge is nicer than most ski areas. Plus, full service bar and a deli. 15 minutes away you can get your X-C on at the Franklin Falls Dam (NEMBA trail system). The place has the best biking vibe around. You will meet tons of people and quite often ski buddies. 

Okay, I'm a local so I'm biased a little bit. Definately something to put on everyone's bucket list. I also have 411 on Bear Brook, Clough St. Park and the Concord trails.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2011)

powers said:


> NEK a.k.a Kingdom Trails? Right at the foot of Burke Mt. I finally road there this year and it is pretty sweet. Tons of trails and Burke will be lift served 1/2 way up the mountain. Trails for everyone..



Yeah, I ruled out KT because we already have a ton of plans to head there this summer several times. I was looking for something new.



powers said:


> Don't count out Highlands. They have three trails you can ride an X-C bike on and the wheels will never leave the ground. It's well groomed and the lodge is nicer than most ski areas. Plus, full service bar and a deli. 15 minutes away you can get your X-C on at the Franklin Falls Dam (NEMBA trail system). The place has the best biking vibe around. You will meet tons of people and quite often ski buddies.
> 
> Okay, I'm a local so I'm biased a little bit. Definately something to put on everyone's bucket list. I also have 411 on Bear Brook, Clough St. Park and the Concord trails.



I will spend a little time looking up the riding at Franklin Falls. Thanks!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't riden there, but Mont Hereford area in Quebec may be interesting as well.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=78655&highlight=hereford


----------



## Jisch (Mar 23, 2011)

I did a three day trip a few years ago combining riding in CT, MA and NH. We hit Fort Rock, a few rides in North Conway, then Lynn Woods on the way home. It was a good trip, we had guides for a few of the rides, which is much easier in an unfamiliar place - post up on MTBR boards for guides.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2011)

Knowing what type of riding / types of trails you like to ride would help. For instance if you like smooth float XC (Kingdom Trails) I wouldn't recommend that you go ride Lynn Woods or Vietnam. And if you like really techy stuff I wouldn't recommend a place like KT.

I also disagree about taking an XC bike to Highland. There are 3 green trails that are not very steep, but they have sections that are uber chuncky. I feel I need more suspension on the greens at Highland than on the more advanced slope style trails like Happy Hour and Hellion.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Knowing what type of riding / types of trails you like to ride would help.



:dunce: I always forget that part. 

Looking for mostly XC riding.  I don't mind putting the mileage in. The NEMBA and F.O.T.W. (vermont Mountain bike club) maintained stuff has been a blast so probably sticking to something like that would work well for the both of us. 

Anyone familiar with the FOMBA trails in Manchester/ Auburn?


----------



## powers (Apr 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Knowing what type of riding / types of trails you like to ride would help. For instance if you like smooth float XC (Kingdom Trails) I wouldn't recommend that you go ride Lynn Woods or Vietnam. And if you like really techy stuff I wouldn't recommend a place like KT.
> 
> I also disagree about taking an XC bike to Highland. There are 3 green trails that are not very steep, but they have sections that are uber chuncky. I feel I need more suspension on the greens at Highland than on the more advanced slope style trails like Happy Hour and Hellion.



I should have clarified. I have progressed from a hardtail 853 steel frame with 80mm of fork to a Trek Remedy 9 with 6+ inches of travel for everyday use. With the ProPedal on and the fork travel reduced, this thing will give any race bike a run for the money. I also ride a lot of technical trails. I would agree that having more suspension at Highlands does help but is not an absolute, like at Attitash.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2011)

powers said:


> I should have clarified. I have progressed from a hardtail 853 steel frame with 80mm of fork to a Trek Remedy 9 with 6+ inches of travel for everyday use. With the ProPedal on and the fork travel reduced, this thing will give any race bike a run for the money. I also ride a lot of technical trails. I would agree that having more suspension at Highlands does help but is not an absolute, like at Attitash.



I don't consider a Remedy or any bike with 6" of travel an XC bike.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 13, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I don't consider a Remedy or any bike with 6" of travel an XC bike.



Definitely not an XC bike regardless what would you classify it as? A year or two ago it would have been an all mountain rig for sure but with the dropping weight of these 6" travel bikes I'm not quite sure how to classify it. Trail bike perhaps?


----------

